# eggplant recipe creation



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

This is my own creation using eggplant:

Ingredients:

1 eggplant
1/4 lb. hard salami, sliced thin
a bag of shredded mozzarella
parmesan cheese
sliced fresh tomatoes
seasoned dry bread crumbs
eggwash for dipping sliced eggplant

peel and slice the eggplant, then dip each slice into eggwash and then breadcrumbs.  Fry in canolla oil until brown, drain on paper towels, then transfer one later of eggplant to a glass baking dish.  Top each slice with salami, tomato, parmesan cheese, mozzarella.  Continue with another layer til you used up your eggplant, ending with eggplant on top.  Bake at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes.  I love this dish, made it today.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

Is there such a thing as fresh tomatoes in January?  Lucky you.

This looks really good, amber!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds GREAT Amber - thanks for posting this for us!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

lol mudbug - I have resorted to buying the cherry tomatoes when a recipe calls for 1 chopped tomato - just guessing as to how many and chopping away - they have a MUCH better flavor!!!  Some Romas are good too along with the bunches of vine tomatoes that you can buy if you have to.


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Is there such a thing as fresh tomatoes in January?  Lucky you.
> 
> This looks really good, amber!



lol, well they are fresh, but not as tasty as the summer tomatoes of course.  I bought some roma tomatoes, but you can use vine ripened ones too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

Very scary Amber - we pretty much said the same thing!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

right now there is a glut of "grape" tomatoes available in my local store.  Smaller than the cherry ones, and not too bad.  I may be kind of a tomato snob - just don't like them this time of year much.


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Very scary Amber - we pretty much said the same thing!



 twilight zone


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> right now there is a glut of "grape" tomatoes available in my local store.  Smaller than the cherry ones, and not too bad.  I may be kind of a tomato snob - just don't like them this time of year much.



Yea we have the grape tomatoes too, which are pretty tasty.  It's hard to find a great tasting tomato right now, but I love tomatoes.  You could always slice up the grape or cherry tomatoes for this dish.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 15, 2005)

I love this dish, made it today.


amber, I tried your recipe today and they said it tasted like pizza.  They all liked it.  None left.  However, son #1 going out and worried about the 'gas'.  I told him eggplant is something everyone should eat but he wonders if I know what I am talking about.  I sure don't want to cause him to have people avoiding him.  We all have 'it' at one time or another.  Anyway it tasted good and I will make it again after I check if anyone going out in mixed company.


----------



## amber (Jan 27, 2005)

In the Kitchen,

I'm so glad you and your family liked it    I didn't realize that eggplant gives us gas     I'm the only one in my family that will eat this eggplant dish, I love it.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I'm the only one in my family that will eat this eggplant dish



That's what's gonna happen at my house too.  Making it anyway this summer!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 2, 2005)

mudbug, you'll be surprised!   We all were here too!  Don't want to lose that one.


----------



## cats (Feb 5, 2005)

Amber, good recipe and I'm sure I'll try it. It's a bit similar to one of the ways I use eggplant. I grill it sliced. topped with tomato slice, and motz. cheese. Your idea with the addition of a slice (or two) of salami on top and parm cheese, as well, sounds good.  Except for when I make eggplant parm., I don't fry eggplant. It absorbs just so much oil. Grilling really reduces the calories. You don't mention, but do you "sweat", with salt, the eggplant slices prior to cooking? I always do, but only because they recommend it on the cooking shows to take out any bitterness.


----------



## Consul (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks a lot for this recipe. I've been looking for some good eggplant recipes to try.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 7, 2005)

cats said:
			
		

> Amber, good recipe and I'm sure I'll try it. It's a bit similar to one of the ways I use eggplant. I grill it sliced. topped with tomato slice, and motz. cheese. Your idea with the addition of a slice (or two) of salami on top and parm cheese, as well, sounds good.  Except for when I make eggplant parm., I don't fry eggplant. It absorbs just so much oil. Grilling really reduces the calories. You don't mention, but do you "sweat", with salt, the eggplant slices prior to cooking? I always do, but only because they recommend it on the cooking shows to take out any bitterness.


I didn't 'sweat' it like I normally do and it didn't seem to absorb that much oil.  Find out something different all the time.  This dish was very good and won't lose it.  One way I salvaged my salami.  Just doesn't last forever.  Try it you may like it.


----------



## amber (Feb 9, 2005)

No I didnt sweat the eggplant for this dish.  Grilling the eggplant is an option, but I love the taste of the eggplant when it's dipped in egg wash and then seasoned breadcrumbs, so that's why I fry it in a bit of oil.  Not sure if you could grill it with the breadcrumb on it unless maybe you used some cooking oil spray.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 24, 2005)

amber, just to let you know your dish is a hit around here.  I have been requested to fix it tonite and I got some Uglyripe tomatoes which really taste like homegrown.  I don't like tomatoes that look good and taste like cardboard.  I thank you again for sharing.  Never know when someone will really eat it as much as they have.  They are fond of eggplant so hence they want it.  I am happy you keep my family happy.  Thanks


----------



## amber (Feb 26, 2005)

Kitchenelf, 

I'm so glad the eggplant recipe is a hit with your family.  Think I'll make it again this week for myself.  Maybe I should try the ugly tomatoes because all the other ones I buy are not very tasty this time of the year, except for cherry or grape tomatoes.  I'm glad your family likes this recipe because my family doesnt lol.  Daughter hates tomatoes, husband hates eggplant.....all for me then!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 26, 2005)

You will be surprised at the taste of those tomatoes.  Just because there were no leftovers they asked why I didn't make more?  I hope you fix it for yourself.  I am sure you can freeze it if you don't eat all.  I am sorry your family doesn't like it.  I think so good and tastes better.  Now they already asked if I had any salami for some more. Tastes so fresh.


----------



## sarah (Mar 5, 2005)

i didnt know eggplant causes that! it doesnt do that to me,i'm kinda surprised...


----------

